# New unit time.



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

Due to massive work loads and being booked so far ahead now VM are proud to announce that we are moving to a bigger unit :thumb:

It is on the same estate just alot bigger due to work load.
The 1 I have now has served me proud for over a year now but I have completely out grown it faster than I ever thought I would.

I will put some pics up soon :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Great news Robbie and all the best with the new location, great news on the 'expansion' and look forward to seeing some pictures..............:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Great news Robbie and all the best with the new location, great news on the 'expansion' and look forward to seeing some pictures..............:thumb:


Thanks mate :thumb:

Just doing some last touches.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

great news robbie! always love to read threads like this! very encouraging to know your doing well!


----------



## robsonavant (Dec 11, 2008)

nice one robbie look forward to seeing it :thumb:


----------



## Andy300zx (Mar 18, 2010)

Well done mate, good to see businesses doing well in this current climate


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

'THIS THREAD IS USELESS WITHOUT PICTURES'............ :lol:

Well done Robbie.


----------



## olliegiltrow (Aug 11, 2006)

Sounds good and looking forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

well done onwards and upwards


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice one fella


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

good lad Robbie now get them pics up slacker!!!!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Good to see you doing so well:thumb:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Good Stuff.

Glad your business is expanding, keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## takemetothepub (Feb 5, 2010)

Good news in these times of doom and gloom for business. Well done fella!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great news Robbie :thumb:


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Nice one Robbie :thumb:

Will have to pop down one day to see the new place!


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

fantastic-I'm subscribing to this


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Thats great news .:thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

He's very excited bless him... 

Definitely a step in the right direction, nice one fella. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

congrats Robbie  Offer still stands for a lakkie!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I would be happy with the old unit so good to see your progressing


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

All the best with the new unit :thumb:


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Good luck with the new place:thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

great news Robbie :thumb:

look forward to seeing the new unit


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Glad to hear all is going well Robbie, be interested to see the pics of the new unit.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

come on man were are these pics????????


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

nice one Robbie have u got a tea boy on hand aka alex get some pics up thought u had been quite of late.:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

atb Rob, get some piccies up bud.....


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

nice one mate, look forward to the pics


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

Congratulations and all the best with the move and new bigger venture.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Cheers guys

It is a bit of a struggle at the moment as I am working 7 days a week hence I have not been on much but as soon as it starts taking shape I will get some pics up.

Thanks again

Robbie


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Great news mate :thumb:

If you need any help with anything give us a shout.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

admg1 said:


> Great news mate :thumb:
> 
> If you need any help with anything give us a shout.


Can you pop over tonight with a tape measure? :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

about time ! now wheres those pics !!!!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> about time ! now wheres those pics !!!!


:lol: Pop over tonight :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Great news, good to hear things are on the up for you.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

pics?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

scottgm said:


> pics?


:lol: As soon as its empty of cars I will get some up mate :thumb:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> :lol: As soon as its empty of cars I will get some up mate :thumb:


lol sounds good


----------



## jashton (May 15, 2010)

I'm looking forward to seeing some pictures and some new cars too!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

How to drag out a thread of nothing ....... Robbie :lol:

Nearly 2 months and still NO pictures...  it's all a windup I tell you


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ads2k said:


> How to drag out a thread of nothing ....... Robbie :lol:
> 
> Nearly 2 months and still NO pictures...  it's all a windup I tell you


:lol: I forgot I started this.
I will get some pics up just as soon as I can :thumb:


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

Pics or it didn't happen.... :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

TurbochargedJJ said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.... :lol:


It might as well of not as I am thinking about a bigger one already :lol:
I can get 3 cars in this one and I still need more due to work load :wall:

Robbie


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

Good to hear that business is booming!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> It might as well of not as I am thinking about a bigger one already :lol:
> I can get 3 cars in this one and I still need more due to work load :wall:
> 
> Robbie


Good move Rob :thumb: ,

i can get 10 cars in my unit and we still have too turn away work with 4 staff working flat out , it will only go more that way for yourself :buffer: .

We have 3 on lifts at one time , one outside in the wash tent and the rest on the floor midway through the process .



















The advice i always listen to was grow the company slowly then there is less chance of it all tumbling down .

I have even started thinking of new location and size of unit for the future

All the best robbie

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Cheers Kelly

I am in Kent next month I will pop over and say hi.

Robbie


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Maybe Kelly can adopt this thread as hes posted photos.... lol:lol:

Lovely work space there, reminds me of a garage a mate gets his Boxster serviced near cheshire.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> Cheers Kelly
> 
> I am in Kent next month I will pop over and say hi.
> 
> Robbie


Rob

please do so , the amount of detailing guys that say i saw your unit or i was outside your unit the other day , but dont pop in ?????

If i am busy then i am sure tracy will make everyone welcome and make a brew too :thumb:

Even vxr marc comes and sits in his car outside but wont come in :lol:

Mr Dalton asked to meet me a few years back and said he would pop in and still waiting :tumbleweed:

I must be scary or something 

Rob you can be the guy that changes the trend then :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

thought things looked different when i drove past to go into elite yesterday! good luck with the new unit!


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

Holy old thread resurrection Batman !!!

Did we ever get any pics !?!?!?!?!?!

:lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

BlackCat said:


> Holy old thread resurrection Batman !!!
> 
> Did we ever get any pics !?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> :lol:


Blimey mate :doublesho :lol:

I will get some up when its a little less crowded with cars :thumb:


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

kdskeltec said:


> Rob
> 
> please do so , the amount of detailing guys that say i saw your unit or i was outside your unit the other day , but dont pop in ?????
> 
> ...


Best not post a pic up of yourself Kelly if you're that scary! :lol:
That's saying something if Mr. Dalton thinks you're too scary to actually pop in past - he's not much of a looker now is he? pmsl!! :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

rossdook said:


> Best not post a pic up of yourself Kelly if you're that scary! :lol:
> That's saying something if Mr. Dalton thinks you're too scary to actually pop in past - he's not much of a looker now is he? pmsl!! :thumb:


:lol::lol::lol:

Some say i have good looks but not as good as dear robbie 

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

kdskeltec said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Some say i have good looks but not as good as dear robbie
> 
> ...


Why thankyou sir :thumb: :lol:


----------

